# Recent pics of my 3 chis



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

A fair few since moving into new house and the last few from a couple of days ago.


























































More to come. lol


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Still a wee drop more lol.............


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

That's plenty. haha!! xxxx


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Super adorable little crew, they are irresistible..


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

very cute, my friend has a black long coat to, her name is Chacha


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Love them terri xxx


----------



## Aquarius80 (Apr 18, 2011)

Such cute lil faces!!! :001_wub:


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone. xxxxx


----------



## Sammy-pie (May 2, 2011)

Such lovely pretty doggies!


----------



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

awww they are gorgeous!


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks, they mean a lot to me. xxx


----------

